# Taking a hedgie in to school



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

So it has gotten out in my daughter's school that we have hedgehogs. I have gone in to the school in the past with baby seahorses and they loved it. I have gotten an enquiry from her teacher about bringing a hedgehog in.

I was thinking that MIGHT be ok with a few stipulations. The kids cannot HOLD the hedgehog but are welcome to come and look at her (I would take Toffee so she is so much more curious and outgoing than Truffle). I would possibly let them touch her if 1) she is behavng nicely with no quills up 2) they wash their hands before and after 3) they promise to be VERY gentle (this is a grade 4 class so hopefuly that is not an issue).

What other issues, caveats etc should I be thinking of?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

How nice! I think you pretty much have it covered. I'd try and make the kids keep the noise level down and use their "inside voices" around her also. 
I believe PJ took her two to Kindergarten before, I'll see if I can find the thread. 
Got the link: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9626&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=kindergarten
Have fun! Post pics if you can!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Good idea on the noise level. It is grade 4 and there are only 16 of them so it should be manageable.

I have taken a Golden Retriever rescue that I was fostering plus my aquatic frogs we used to have for this same class and they were very well behaved.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds like you and the students will have a really great day! :mrgreen:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I like to think that an education about animals and their welfare is as important as one on the more academic basics!! And fun as well.

I am going to do a search for the other string also.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Just read PJs post. How cool. Not sure I can manage the bookmarks but other things for sure. Mealworms and crickets projected, check. Maybe both Toffee and Truffle. Pictures with the hedgies, check. I have a gazillion quills that they have lost while quilling that would be cool to take in too.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great ideas! Media presentations are really quick and simple to make on Microsoft Powerpoint, so a slideshow of photos that the teacher can go through while you explain would be awesome!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Unfortunately I live and breath PowerPoint at work (I call it death by PowerPoint) but it would be a great way to show some interesting things too. My daughter is actually incredibly proficent at PPt so may delegate that to her!

This may be a LOT of fun!!

I am also going to the craft store today to see if I can find the bookmark kits. I really like that idea.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I think it's great to let the kids see a hedgie  and agree just don't let them hold her for fear of dropping her precious little butt.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes. Toffee is both more challenging to hold (she wants to explore) and less challenging to hold (no worries on quills) than Truffle. She is definitely NOT a cuddler though.  

I can stroke her all the way down from the tip of her nose over her back to her tail and she does not mind. No raised quills at all. and the same for under her belly. Feet, tummy, ears nothing. Thanks again Larry for doing such a fantastic job of socializing her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I loved taking my hedgies to school! I agree that I wouldn't let them hold the hedgies - unless you have a very small class & they are older, perhaps. But by me holding the hedgie & just letting the child come up & stroke their back, they were happy & I wasn't worried about them getting dropped or squished, and the hedgie was happy being in my hands where they were safe. 

You'll have to tell us how it went!


----------

